# (Topic) Internet SFR wifi public + Proxy (reco auto)



## maxleo (31 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je n'ai pas besoin d'aide, mais aillant galérer à obtenir une connexion stable sur SFR wifi public sans restriction dans les jeux par exemple, je partage ^^

Mon système utilise donc une application de reconnexion SFR wifi automatique ainsi qu'une reconnexion à un proxy automatique également, ce qui permet de ne pas avoir à retaper sans cesse les identifiants SFR wifi, ce qui à la longue énerve. 

J'ai donc utilisé plusieurs morceaux trouver sur la toile.

1) - installation de FreeSFR (petite appli qui effectue une reconnexion automatique sur le Hotspot SFR configuré sans avoir à retaper les identifiants) Les Login/Password (FreeWifi et SFRWifi Public) sont à renseigner dans le fichier "info.plist" de l'application.

2) - Utilisation du proxy, pour ma part j'ai donc choisis Peer2Me qui est gratuit, et fonctionne relativement bien. Il faut se créer un compte gratuitement à l'adresse suivante : Peer2Me

3) - Une fois inscrit sur ce site, suivre le topic suivant : Install Peer2Me Mac qui consiste à installer Peer2Me sur macintosh, car aucune application n'est disponible en version native.
Je vous conseil de cocher dans, paramètres réseaux "afficher les connexions VPN dans la barre des menus" cela affiche quelle connexion est en route, et si celle ci est bien active comme il le faut.

4) - Viens donc l'étape final qui consiste à utiliser un script apple pour permettre la reconnexion automatique au proxy Peer2Me en cas de deconnexion de SFR Wifi Public. Avec cette option on se retrouve donc avec une connexion entierement automatisé, qui permet de ne plus se soucier de quoi que ce soit et surfer sans l'angoisse de la deconnexion en plein jeu en ligne.
Je vous passe donc gentillement le Script à placer dans le dossier "Applications" ou où vous le voulez...


Voilà connexion qui envois. Pour ma part c'est le top, je peut même échanger des fichier en Torrent toute la journée avec mes collègues  

Il est tard, Bonsoir.


----------

